# Hacking Buddy - Liverton



## gingernut81 (17 March 2015)

I am very shortly going to be moving my boys from Marldon to Liverton and I was wondering if there is anyone in the area who would like to meet up for rides out?  I don't know the area so it would be nice for us to have some company.


----------



## Spot_the_Risk (17 March 2015)

Are you going to be at a livery yard?  I don't know anyone personally but there is Rora livery yard and Pinchaford (closer to Haytor vale).  I liveried at Bivey years ago and reckon it was the best hacking I've had bar where I am now, hope you love it.


----------



## mightymammoth (17 March 2015)

I lived in liverton until last year, which livery yard are you going on?


----------



## gingernut81 (17 March 2015)

I'm not going on to a livery yard.  I have managed to get rent myself a little yard for my two not far from Rora, I think!   I won't be far from The Star Inn.


----------



## mightymammoth (17 March 2015)

rora woods is a good ride round there


----------



## Iwantakitten (13 September 2015)

Hi, I know this is a relatively old thread but I'm just about to move to Ilsington with my boy!


----------



## gingernut81 (20 September 2015)

I ended staying put in the end as my circumstances changed  and I couldn't take on the yard.


----------

